# Burstner performance front seat recliner seized



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

One side of the recliner mechanism in my Bursner Delfin performance has seized. To recline it requires a huge amount of force, as only one side releases. It seems that the mechanism is spot welded together on assembly. Has anyone else had this problem and solved it? Bambi 2


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are we talking the cab seats on a Fiat/Citroen or Peugeot. Have you checked that the cable is releasing both sides. or that the cable is snagged. how new is the vehicle.

cabby


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

cabby said:


> Are we talking the cab seats on a Fiat/Citroen or Peugeot. Have you checked that the cable is releasing both sides. or that the cable is snagged. how new is the vehicle.
> 
> cabby


Hi cabby. The Burstner performance has a Renault engine, it is a 2006, I have only just bought it, it has only done 26500 kilometers, it has been kept in a garage and feels like new.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ok sounds like a good purchase. are they standard Renault seats, with both of them reclining, look at the cables on the one that works and then check against the other. as you mentioned a spot weld, what is that actually joining. any chance of a photo.

cabby


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

cabby said:


> Ok sounds like a good purchase. are they standard Renault seats, with both of them reclining, look at the cables on the one that works and then check against the other. as you mentioned a spot weld, what is that actually joining. any chance of a photo.
> 
> cabby


Thank you for your replies cabby.
The problem is solved now I have a good talented friend, who took the seat out and with a lot of filing and some welding he made a very nice handle, I just pull it up and the mechanism works, Brilliant!!!


----------

